# How do you get ash red spread or lavender



## dehrari (Jan 28, 2016)

How can you get a ash red spread into your loft if you have ash red bar? What can I do to get lavender or ash red spread. I can not mix my breed with any other blood lines. So I have **** black spread which is very dark shiney black, silver bars, recessive red and ash red bar. I am having trouble introducing ash red spread or lavender in my loft. Any one who has clear though or can help?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

You mate a black to an ash red bar. The lighter lavender birds come from blacks that also carry the bar pattern. Blacks that carry checker or T-checker tend to throw an uglier looking muddy spread ash.


----------



## dehrari (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks man!

I will try it and hope to get one.


----------



## mohammad.alarab87 (2 mo ago)

Guys i have a lavender female , how i can have lavender babies , what should be the male color??


----------



## mohammad.alarab87 (2 mo ago)

This is the female color


----------

